# glassfish library konflikte vermeiden?



## ruutaiokwu (14. Jul 2011)

hallo zusammen,

leider müssen wir für unsere projekte neu glassfish verwenden, vorher hatten wir tomcat.

das hat zu folge, dass sämtlich jar's unter /WEB-INF/lib nun konflikte verursachen, da der glassfish diese komponenten bereits integriert hat. (z.b. jsf, log4j)

was kann man dagegen tun, so dass man trotzdem alle eigenen libraries unter WEB-INF/lib verwenden kann, und keien konflikte mit den glassfish-eigenen verursacht werden?


danke & grüsse,
jan


----------



## Tente (14. Jul 2011)

Warum bekommt ihr da Konflikte? Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass eigene Bilbiotheken im GF immer höher priorisiert sind?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (14. Jul 2011)

"einfach so" geht das nicht.

"Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass eigene Bilbiotheken im GF immer höher priorisiert sind?"

scheinbar kommen beide ins spiel, sonst hätte ich keine probleme...


gruss, jan


----------



## FArt (18. Jul 2011)

Diese Frage lässt sich nicht so einfach pauschal beantworten.

Du solltest dich mit Glassfish näher vertraut machen, besonders bzgl. Deployment und Classloading (WARs und EARs) bzw. bzgl. isolierte Enterpriseapplikationen.

Danach musst du dein eigenes Assembly und Deployment bewerten und den Applicationserver entsprechend konfigurieren bzw. das Deployment anpassen.

Oft werden die Libraries, die der Container bereitstellt nicht im Deployment mitgeliefert. Wenn man einen Grund dafür hat, das doch machen zu wollen oder zu müssen, dann kann man das auch oft machen, passend zum Deployment und zur Konfiguration.

P.S.: "Probleme" ist immer so allgemein. Wenn du konkrete Fehler hast, dann beschreibe diese und poste Fehlermeldungen und alle Inforamtionen, die damit zusammen hängen.


----------

